# D&D 5e Adventure "Tower of Bondage"



## Snoring Rock

I see a lot of chatter here about what is good and bad, trying to get someone to rate your work, and fortune-telling about what this will or will not do to 5e.  I don’t know. 

I know this!  Back in high school, a buddy and I came up with a cool concept we called the Tower of Bondage.  It was a huge cavernous opening in an underground setting that had connecting halls filled with undead, slimes, walking fungi and all kinds or gruesome traps.  When DMG started, I saw my opportunity and took it.

Well, I have taken a shot.  This is an unabashed gratuitous attempt to sell my adventure.  It is a gritty dungeon in which your PCs are trapped and fight to escape by going deeper.  I have tied it to theForgotten Realms by adapting it to Aumvor the Undying from _Champions of Ruin_. 

Go check it out!  I will be completing each levelevert two weeks. There are six levels to this dungeon and the last is probably the most awesome. Take a look, give me a review. 
Thanks!

http://www.dmsguild.com/product/174082/THE-TOWER-OF-BONDAGE-Part-1-Aumvors-Welcome?term=the+tower+of
http://www.dmsguild.com/product/176881/THE-TOWER-OF-BONDAGE-Part-2-Fane-of-the-Jailers?term=the+tower+of+bond

This adventure is part two of a six-part series that comprises six levels of dungeon and culminates in the PC’s escape from an underground prison of torture and madness, and if they choose, the destruction of the Lich known as Aumvor the Undying.
In early 1320 DR Aumvor the Undying collected the greatest of all of the relics and lore of the Netherese Empire and secreted it away in his domain in Endless Caverns.  There he awaited the return of the City of Shade.   He did not have to wait long for it was but thirty eight years when it appeared.  The undying one saw this as his long awaited opportunity to return and bring the Netherse Empire to its full glory. 
As quickly as it rose, it also fell, for even Aumvor could not foretell the advent of the second sundering.  This change in the weave left him weakened and the nations placed under his yoke, rebelled.  By 1487 DR the City of Shade fell and the end of Netheril was not far behind.  
From the ashes of an empire two times fallen, Aumvor the Undying plots again to restore Netheril.  His ancient portal traps still in operation, he feeds on the living and grows strong again.  Who can stop him?
For more on Aumvore the Undying and the history of the Empire of Netheril, consult _Champions of Valor_ and _Sword Coast Adventurer’s Guide_.    
This exciting series presents the dungeons of Aumvor the Undying after the second sundering, desperately clinging to what little he has left.  This may be the time to strike him down once and for all.


----------



## Morrus

I'll move this over to the publishers/promotions forum for you.


----------



## Snoring Rock




----------



## Storyteller Hero

I recommend changing the post title to "Dnd 5e Adventure - The Tower of Bondage -"


----------

